# summit goliath or titan?



## hoochfisher

is the titan really roomier than the goliath? and IYO is it really worth the extra money the titan cost?

thanks,
hhochfisher


----------



## taylornelms

I dont know the difference in cost and ive never had a goliath. BUT, and thats a big but, the titan is awesome.  It really is huge.  You can sit in the seat and cross your legs.  Very very compfortable. I sold my viper becuase i never sat in it after hunting in the titan. its that good.


----------



## Hawkeye7

I have not hunted out of a Titan. I have hunted out of a Viper (300# limit) for several years. This year I bought a Goliath (350# limit). I weigh 270#. I really like the Goliath. It weighs the same as the Viper (21 or 22#) with 50 more pounds of weight allowance. The Titan weighs 4 or 5 more pounds than the Goliath and has the same weight allowance. I can't speak for the difference between the Goliath and the Titan as far as room goes. The Goliath does have more room than the Viper. I have to walk farther in these days and the weight difference between the Goliath and the Titan was the deciding factor.


----------



## JohnK

I got a titan at the first of deer season from adventure outdoors that was as cheap or cheaper than the goliath. I like to face the tree and its the only choice for me. I never even used it so I really don't know how it good it is. It seems very light for the rating but it is long for short legs to tote.


----------



## ng500

I have a Goliath and there is plenty of room for me at 6'4" 240lbs.


----------



## swamp

I have the Goliath and the Titan!  The titan has a bigger platform and top than the viper and goliath and is very light can hike a ways with this thing.  The Goliath has the same platform as the viper but a has the wider top!  The titan is the biggest stand summit makes.  I have a foot rest on the titan and about to get one for the goliath also have a viper classic!  Did i mention I love summit stands lol.


----------



## 6.5swede

Get the Titan


----------



## contender*

I just got a goliath with the upgraded seat. Man this thing is comfy. I'll probably have to slap myself three or four times an hour to keep from falling asleep.


----------



## hoochfisher

thanks for the input guys.

i ended up with an older stand that i picked up for $25!!!  it's aluminum except for the two rails that supports all my wieght when climbing and setting. they were replaced by the guy i got it from after they were bent in a "bed of truck" incedent.  it a tree facing stand. i have to say, it's comfortable to sit in. and i feel comfortable sitting in it. its quiet, light, safe. and CHEAP!

some new foam and fabric for the seat, some sand paper,  2 cans of paint, and some camo tape on a few parts i wanted camo and its good as new. 

total investment:  $64.37

i will post a pic tommorow. maybe one of yall can tell me which stand it is? the original owner said he couldn't remember the name of it.


----------

